# Ohio Gameday 2: Another Success



## Crothian (May 18, 2003)

Just got back from the second Ohio Gameday.  It went very well.  I would like to thank Bastion Press, Fantasy Flight Games, EN Publishing, Mystic Eye Games, and Creative Mountain games for thier support.  

I would also like to thank all fourteen of the people that were able to make it.  We ran five games over 15 hours.  They were 3 fantasy, one Mutants and Mastermind, and one CoC.  

It was a great time and I hope that some of the people who made the trip will write up their experience and tell some stories.


----------



## Clear Dragon (May 18, 2003)

oops, didn't see the new thread,

_crossposting_

I hope everyone made it home safely. I had a great time and hope I be available for the next one, whenever it is.

Grilled Otugyuh anyone?


----------



## fba827 (May 18, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Just got back from the second Ohio Gameday.*




I'm jealous.



So jealous that I am _almost_ inspired to start up the washington d.c. metro area game day 


* _almost_ because I know I don't realistically have the time to organize an event be it large or small... 

If you'll excuse me, I must go wallow in some more self-pity and jealousy now. 

Edit: But aside from all that, seriously, glad to hear you folks had a good time!


----------



## DanMcS (May 18, 2003)

The afternoon game I was going to play in got cancelled (hope your wife feels better, Apoc), but that worked out, I got to play my regular saturday game after all, and still swing by for part two of the swashbuckling game at 8.  Quality fun.  If we have another game day in a couple of months, we might actually finish this whole adventure, or even board the ship!

Andrew, if you happen to read this, do you have those MnM Avengers and X-Men online anywhere?  I saw a couple of the character sheets that were left around, and I'd like to see how you did them all.  Interpreting comic characters into game stats is very much an art.


----------



## ashockney (May 18, 2003)

Thanks to all the patient people who played through Mutants and Masterminds with me.  Overall, I'm very pleased with the simple, elegant mechanic of the Damage Save.  I can definitely tell the PC's need a little work, after a more thorough playtest.  Please know that all of your feedback is welcome, so that I can improve the experience of play when I run the event again at Origins.  

It was great to see everyone.  Talk to you again soon!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 18, 2003)

Well, the weekend didn't come off quite like I'd hoped for or planned, but that doesn't mean the event wasn't a success in my eyes.  The 2nd Gameday was every bit as enjoyable as the 1st, albeit in entirely different regards.

dshai527 did a fantastic job of running a spontaneous 3E adventure for 7th level PC's.  The game included some new magic items created on the spot; bizarre and previously unseen monsters/beasts; an evil blight which was destroying the forest and could turn folks into nearly undead creatures.  The cast  of characters was equally entertaining, ranging from a druid equipped with two _Bags of Tricks_ (who seemed remarkably adept at pulling rhinos out of said bags), to a half-orc barbarian whose favorite pasttime was pulling tree stumps out of the ground and eating parts of his slain foes.  Personally, I will never forget the _Sword of the Phoenix_ given to my Ranger/Rogue, or my first (at long last) chance to play a Rogue in 3E.

In the second session I was able to run Monte Cook's d20 CoC adventure _Infest_, which was a blast for me!  The game went so well, our group continued playing right into the beginnings of _Nocturnum_ (one of the donated books), and will probably resume the campaign at the next Gameday.  Perhaps my favorite part of the game was that each player created their character on the spot, sharing information along the way...yet somehow PC names were never discussed.  When the session began I asked for each "Investigator's" name.  The replies were: John (archeaologist), Jon (ex-soldier and sneaky boy scout), James (P.I.), and Jean (the French musician).  Thankfully, Jean became David and British, while John changed his name to Peter.  Still it gave me quite a laugh !!

It was nice to see some familiar faces once again, although I'm sorry to hear about the issues surrounding some of the last minute cancellations.  Special thanks to Crothian for being so generous with the various sponsor swag -- I swear that _Nocturnum_ has found a good home !

Take care all, and I hope to see everyone again this autumn...if not sooner at GenCon or another nearby Gameday.

*edit:*
Clear Dragon -- care to explain the grilled otyugh comment?


----------



## Jeph (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ohio Gameday 2: Another Success*



			
				fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> ...




Well, then c'mon down to NC Gameday #2 in August! It's only a state away.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 18, 2003)

A quick, BTW request for the folks that played in my CoC game yesterday: Please don't read Joshua Dyal's "Detroit Cthulhu" Story Hour thread, as well written and intriguing as it may be.  Or, read it, and then promise to forget everything before the next Ohio Gameday .  Your group will be following much the same path and story arc should we continue this little journey in horror and madness.


----------



## Kaffis (May 18, 2003)

ashockney, I'll flip through my book and check a few things, and then be back with more detailed feedback and suggestions. Just from the feel of play though, I really liked the system, and think that with some tweaking on the characters it could have been a bit more epic (trading blows back and forth like we were talking about) and a bit more challenging. The storyline was great (but what else could be expected from just ripping it wholesale from the comics?  ), and was translated into playability well.

Thanks once more to Quickbeam for running the Call of Cthulu afternoon replacement, that was pretty darn fun, and I look forward to possibly continuing it in the future.

And finally, the swashbuckling. That's officially the largest game I've ever played, and yet, stupifyingly, we actually got through twice the combats with twice the people! It was even more of a blast (pun intended, my character took two lightning bolts from point blank range with horrible saves... the two together did one hp more damage than his max hp, fortunately that was just about all of the damage he took and thus survived with some heroic help from Crothian) than the last time.


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2003)

I'm glad to hear that people had a great time!  It's a shame the module couldn't be brought together in time for the event but I hope the prizes will make up for that.  Will we be seeing some of the games given a storyhour treatment?


----------



## dshai527 (May 19, 2003)

Just putting in a late hello to let everyone know how much fun Aurora and I had. Thank You Crothian for hosting, I know how much work must go into this. In the future just yell if you need a hand and I will be happy to help out more. 

Thank you to all my players in both games for bearing with me and making the games a great time. Swashbucklers, I promise a ship fight next time and some healing potions to go with all that damage. Thanks for bearing through such a large group of pirates and my late additions to the badguys to actually challenge 11 players. If my players would email me any memorable moments that they can recall from both games, I will enlist Enk for him and I to put it into a brief story hour. 

Next time I promise more bad guys, more roleplaying, more ships, more treasure, more damage, and more ropes, chandeliers, barrels, tables, foutains, stairs, poles, wererats, stoves and things to swing/bash/crash/tumbleover or use as a weapon.


----------



## fett527 (May 20, 2003)

Sad that I was not able to go.  Glad everyone had a good time!


----------



## Kaffis (May 20, 2003)

fett, a quirky side-effect of your absence (and you were missed), Bomblast is the only member of the crew to step foot on the boat! Of course, we worry that there may not be much of a boat left by the time we get back...


----------



## Bubbalicious (May 20, 2003)

And if the boat IS there, I might just blow it up for fun!  Naaaah!  I wouldn't do that!

Thanks again, Andy, for your patience running M&M.  I had a blast playing Hawkeye.  The game was a blast!  I think, though, that Hawkeye would need to be tweaked a bit (he was probably a bit too powerful), and Thor is just too powerful period to be included (he's a GOD for cripes sake!).  That plus juicing the saves for the X-Men (and maybe making Wasp just a LITTLE more versatile) and you've got a nice, balanced campaign.

Thanks also to Crothian for running a spur-of-the-moment, seat-of-your-pants campaign in the afternoon.  It was a lot of fun getting to play WITH D'Shai for a change.  Sorry if I threw you for a loop a bit early on at the festival with the plank over the pit thing, but you recovered nicely!  I don't get to play strong fighter-type characters very often in our group, so any chance is greatly appreciated.

And finally, thanks to D'Shai for Swashbucklin' 2, Electric Boogaloo!  Although I kinda wish I were playing a more piratic type character, it is fun to just point and blow  up!!

Look forward to Gameday 3, or "Hey Ol' Crazy Pete...What's for Supper?  Oh...never mind, I'm not that hungry!"


----------

